# Birmingham, AL seeking gamers



## Trepelano (Oct 2, 2003)

I have created a message board specifically for gamers in the Birmingham area to have a place to meet and seek new players.  This board will be advertised on several of the larger RPG boards.  Check it out!

http://pub152.ezboard.com/bbirminghamgamersmessageboard


----------



## gfunk (Oct 2, 2003)

Trepelano said:
			
		

> I have created a message board specifically for gamers in the Birmingham area to have a place to meet and seek new players. This board will be advertised on several of the larger RPG boards. Check it out!
> 
> http://pub152.ezboard.com/bbirminghamgamersmessageboard



Glad to see it!

A few Story Hours are from campaigns based in and around Birmingham.  Check mine (below) and also JollyDoc's (same players).  Also, Medallions d20 is a Modern campaign with a lot of elements of the city of Birmingham.


----------



## ArcOfCorinth (Oct 6, 2003)

gfunk said:
			
		

> Glad to see it!
> 
> A few Story Hours are from campaigns based in and around Birmingham.  Check mine (below) and also JollyDoc's (same players).  Also, Medallions d20 is a Modern campaign with a lot of elements of the city of Birmingham.




I'll check this out. I divide my time between UA and Blount County.

D20 set in Birmingham? Amazing! I've been considering something like this for my next campaign (we're doing 3.5 stuff, but my players have expressed a desire to try d20 Modern, survival horror style, after this semester ends.

As for the original post, I'll be visiting that forum!


----------



## Trepelano (Oct 7, 2003)

BTW - you can no get to the Message Board through its new domain name:


bhamgamer.com


----------

